# IntantDemo/Robodemo/Captivate alternative



## jasonray_f (Apr 1, 2005)

I would like to record the desktop for tutorial use on my Mac OS X. However, all the programs I find are Windows only (Macromedia Captivate--was RoboDemo, was Instant Demo).
Does anyone know how I can accomplish this on a Mac?


----------



## adambyte (Apr 1, 2005)

I believe there's at least one other solution to this, but at the moment, all I can think of for this is Snapz Pro

http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/snapzprox/

btw, Welcome to the board! And you joined on April Fools' Day... good job! lol


----------



## DaveMcGreen (Apr 21, 2005)

hi jason,

take a look to TurboDemo (www.turbodemo.com). Include the TurboDemo Studio version, they have a MAC version.

Dave


----------



## jonkysocks (May 16, 2010)

http://www.freemacblog.com/mac-options-for-capturing-a-video-of-your-screen/


----------

